# Breeding, Common Boa,



## maliah (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi peeps.

We have a 4 year old 6 ft common boa, lovely markings and fantastic temprement.

My OH is thinking he might want to breed her, but he has only breed royals before, i understand that boa's give birth.

Our query is our next door neighbour as a 2 year old male boa, only 4 ft he wants us to breed Saskia with his, but we aren't sure?
As he is quite a bit younger and a lot smaller. Also he said that saskia would have to put in his boa's tank....we don't agree with this as his tank is alot smaller and Saskia's is a 5ft tank.

My OH is trying to convince me to get Saskia a mate, but i'm not sure. she was house with a female retic for over 6 months in the shop we bought her, so we know she would be ok with another female, but if we got a male wouldn't he need to be housed in his own tank, and only put with the female to breed ?

sorry for so many questions, i know nothing about snakes taken OH 5 years to let him have one lol!

Also if we get another boa, any advice on what type to get? to have the nicest babies. Or best to stick to breeding a common with a common.

Thanks :2thumb:


----------



## slither61 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi all,

Personally I would get my own male from someone you trust , then after quarentine period at least 6 months before you put it the room with your other snakes.

You may be good friends with your neighbour but you do not know what his snake could be carrying.

I would get your self a good book and read up on breeding.

I reccommend this book,

The Reproductive Husbandry

of

Pythons and Boas

By Richard A Ross and Gerald Marzec.

You seem quiet new to snake keeping you cannot beat research you have all the time in the world.

I am doing the same thing myself with my Royals just made my incubator and tested it it works ok.

Hopefully this time next year I can attempt to breed them.

slither61:snake::snake::snake::snake:

Thanks :2thumb:[/quote]


----------



## maliah (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks Slither,

Your right , we think its best to get our own male, we are in no rush to breed her its just something my oh wants to do in future.

We would like maybe a rarer snake, like a salmon or columbian for her mate, so we'll have to get saving me thinks.

Good luck with ur royals, hubby had a pair before i met him and he successfully breed them. I think royals are lovely but OH fell in love with Saskia, so he got his way .


----------



## cobra999 (Dec 7, 2008)

*r.e breeding*

as a matter of fact my snake aint carrying nothing and they now have a male which was mine to start with


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

there is no way you can quantify that statement cobra. the fatc is snakes from seperate collections can be carrying viruses or other potentially contagious infections which may or may not be showing visible signs.

fact is any snake entering a collection should be quarentined, regardless of where it comes from


----------

